# طلب مساعدة فى تسريع stepper motor



## وائل صلاح الدين (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإخوة الكرام

عندى موتور stepper
6 A per phase
1.8 درجة للخطوة الواحدة
8 أطراف
ومستخدم أربعة أطراف مع driver وموصل الأربعة أطراف الأخرى كل أثنين مع بعض طبقا للdatasheet

موصول بdriver

والdriver موصول بpower supply 70v DC 

المطلوب تسريعه ليصل إلى 20 لفة فى الثانية(4000 HZ)


مع العلم أنى وصلت لسرعة 2.5 لفة فى الثانية( 500 hz) وبعدها يفوت وأسمع للموتور صوتا ولا يستطيع الدوران


----------



## ahmedmecha (4 يونيو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

رغم أن السرعة محددة ولايمكن تجاوزها لكن يمكنك عمل أحد هذه الخطوات ...

1 - غذي الموتور بفولتيه أعلى من الموجودة في الداتا شيت وأستخدم مقاومة على التوالي للحد من التيار وجعله لايتجاوز القيمة العليا في الداتا شيت
2 - يمكنك أستخدام sequence ثنائي ... كما موضح
1000
0100
0010
0001
إذا كنت تستخدم الـ sequence أعلاه فأستبدله بالتالي
1100
0110
0011
1001

هذا سوف يزيد من العزم والسرعة قليلا ويجعل الموتور وكأنه يتحرك بخطوات أكثر ... عندها يمكنك إستخدام gear box للحصول على السرعة المطلوبة
3 - يمكنك أن تزيد تردد المصدر لكن شيء مهم يجب أن تعرفه وهو أن الموتور لايمكنه أن يعمل بتردد أعلى من max. driving frequency الموجود في الداتا شيت !!


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (6 يونيو 2009)

المشكلة أن الداتا شيت الخاصة بالموتور فيها أن الموتور يمكن أن يعمل حتى تردد 6000 pps و هو يعمل على درايفر خاص به مكتوب عليه أنه يعطي حتى 20kHz , بينما على الواقع لا يعمل الموتور بعد 500 pps , فما المشكلة إذن ؟


----------

